# One egg hatched!!!!!!



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well last night before I went to bed I walked past the birds cage and i thought I heard a little chirping. So I grabbed the flashlight and checked it out. There it was a little baby! I was beyond shocked. I thought for sure that they were not going to hatch. Well I still feel a little stressed but I know everything will work out either way. Now I am just waiting to see if the other two will hatch. I think this one may have hatched on sunday. Ollie was acting so strange and he kept trying to steal any food he could get his mouth on. He looked a little freaked out. 

I just have a few questions. Are they supposed to keep the baby underneth them? What are there roles? Any one have any idea how old this little baby is? My guess 2 days. It seems like its gonna look like her. But can I tell what sex yet? I'll include a pic of Ollie if that helps. Sorry for picture quality and the rambling on and on.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ollie with gypsy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw i so want a baby now  they are so cute


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations on the baby!

Both parents will take turns brooding the baby (keeping it warm) by sitting on or near it just like they do with the eggs. When the oldest chick is about a week old they'll stop brooding. Both parents will feed the baby. 

Chicks grow rapidly. I'm not good at estimating ages, but it looks like this baby is considerably larger than an egg so it's probably at least 2 days old. Its eyes will open when it's 7-10 days old. 

It's too soon to know what color the chick will be. All chicks have yellow fuzz, except whiteface which have white fuzz. So we know it isn't whiteface. It has dark eyes so it isn't one of the red-eyed mutations (primarily lutino). Cinnamon chicks have purplish eyes but this can be difficult to see. We won't know any more about the color until the pinfeathers start coming in!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your baby looks like it is going to be a cinnamon, and a female.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

how can you tell female? I was hoping for a male.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If a baby has a sex-linked color (lutino, cinnamon, pearl) and the mother is NOT that same color, then the baby has to be a female who inherited the color from the father only. If the mother IS that same color the chick could be either male or female, and got the gene from both parents.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like your male is a cinnamon. And the babies eyes are a pale grey-plum color, which will darken in a few days. From your pix I would guess that the baby is a cinnamon, and as tielfan mentioned above it is a sex-linked color, and it would be a female.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

will i have to keep another female separate from ollie. i just dont want any problems.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Also will all the babies be female then? If this one is 3-4 days old, when will the other ones hatch if they do at all. One egg had a crack in it, but I did repair it. The other one just looked solid white, so I don't know is it will hatch. After seeing both parents will they all be cinnamon. 

So how would you get a pied bird. I just assumed because of their colors thats what would happen. This is interesting.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

One of the parents have to be pied and the other split to it or both split to it for you to get pied babies. Not all the babies will be cinnamon and not all will be girls, you just have to wait and see what hatches. They should hatch in the order they were laid, so however long the others were laid after the first is when they'll hatch.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Honestly I can't remember. She had 5 eggs but two were cracked and leaking too bad to be saved. So now there is 2 left with one hatched. One of them seems like it might be ready to hatch it looks really dark and I see a little crack in it. I don't like to check on them much. I feel like I stress them out. 

But the baby is growing and chirping a lot. Pina took a much deserved break from the nest today. She stood out for hours and flew around, took a bath and ate. Which I'm glad about. Just one question. Should I be scooping any of the poop out thats in the nest. I scooped it out twice. i just don't want it to get to dirty in there. 

Thanks to everyone. I'll post some more pics in a day or so.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

A couple pics with Ollie.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Should I be scooping any of the poop out thats in the nest. I scooped it out twice. i just don't want it to get to dirty in there.


Cleaning the nest is optional. Wild cockatiels don't clean the nest at all so it's natural for the babies to grow up in a nasty mess. It seems to help build their immune system.

It won't get too bad in there with just one chick so if you want to clean it you won't have to do it every day. I've always had 4 to 6 chicks which obviously means a LOT more poop. When the first chick is about a week old I start cleaning the nest daily or sometimes every other day. The birds may not mind the dirt, but I do! I put the parents in a different cage, put the babies in a bowl lined with paper towels, scoop out the old litter, put in new litter, put the babies back, and put the parents back.


----------

